# Pink vs brown nipples



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not gonna get suuuper personal with this, but hell, share what ya want. :laughing:

Anyway, few posing questions:
1. Have you ever really noticed before?
2. (guys and gals) do you like the color you have? why or why not?
3. Do you have a preference?
4. What do you think of the whole pink=pure myth?
5. whatever else pops in your head for this....


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I just found out about this,this year. I was like yet another thing I have to worry about with my body. Leave my damn pale pink nipples alone! xD I like them just fine.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

mine are really really light and sometimes hardly visible. They get darker depending on my lady cycle.

light pink to skin color lol. pink pure myth the what now?


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

@OMG WTF BRO there's a myth that pink nipples = pure or innocent. so if someone has had kids, or more sex, their nipples are darker. apparently in Japan it's in style to get them bleached if they happen to be brown, because they don't want to be seen as slutty. etc? lol.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

OoOo. Lame, but l can see where that comes from. The nipples can darken after pregnancy, But maybe even also lighten, who knows lol.

mine were kind of dark while on birth control but l thought it was hot. LET IT DO WHAT IT DO LADIES.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

aw hell I might as well post since y'all were brave enough to. Basically, I'm pretty much white, but I'm mixed, and mine are a light brown. I never really took notice, until I read about the bleaching thing. I never really cared to look at other girls, so I never really noticed. Of course I googled it, and didn't know just how light people's were. (for science, I swear!) I like mine just fine as well, lol. Also, no one has ever complained


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

sonicdrink said:


> I'm not gonna get suuuper personal with this, but hell, share what ya want. :laughing:
> Anyway, few posing questions:
> 1. Have you ever really noticed before?


yes. pink nipples are fucking hawt




> 2. (guys and gals) do you like the color you have? why or why not?


mine are between pink and brown. I'm alright with them



> 3. Do you have a preference?


pink



> 4. What do you think of the whole pink=pure myth?


nah



> 5. whatever else pops in your head for this....


I like sucking on nipples. GIVE'EM TO ME!!!


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait this is a thing?

In theory I prefer pink, though it should just match your skin and lip color.

I'd be more concerned if you were changing the colour than the actual color.

Personally mine are brown with red undertones. I'm a guy though, and I don't think we have pink nipples.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Hruberen said:


> Wait this is a thing?
> 
> In theory I prefer pink, though it should just match your skin and lip color.
> 
> ...


I've seen some guys with pink nipples


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

My nipples are pinkish/tannish and surrounded by exceptionally long body hairs that I am thinking about braiding.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm quite sure this has to do with the general colour of the skin, so paler people have pinker nipples etc.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

I am sorry.... Every time I read this thread, I imagine this:


* *


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

The 'myth' is about the superiority of light skin tones/nipple shades, obviously, with the whole 'purity' association. It's Eurocentric garbage. 

To answer your question, yes I am perfectly happy with every micrometer of my body which would certainly include them nipples. I don't have a preference. :laughing:

While I love having things done to my nipples and can orgasm from breast/nipple stimulation alone, male nipples don't do anything for me. Women's nipples, especially when visibly erect through clothing, really turn me on. I am straight, btw.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

Yepyep, I have noticed the difference. I have pink nipples and my closest male friend has brown. Easy enough.

I don't exactly mind the color of mine, but I do think I like brown ones better on men at least... Pinks are nice on women though! The purity thing is obviously silly, but they do look nice. Well actually, sun exposure plays a role, so maybe it could tie to purity in the case of indecent exposure?...


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

sonicdrink said:


> 4. What do you think of the whole pink=pure myth?





> there's a myth that pink nipples = pure or innocent. so if someone has had kids, or more sex, their nipples are darker. apparently in Japan it's in style to get them bleached if they happen to be brown, because they don't want to be seen as slutty. etc? lol.


This is the dumbest thing I've heard in a while. It's largely related to skin color; if you're not caucasian, you'll hardly have pink nipples. They can be lighter or darker depending on many factors, like hormonal cycle or pregnancy, but the actual color depends on genetics.

Tip? Look at the color of the person's lips. It will be very simmilar. That tip also goes to know the color of the head of a penis, by the way.


----------



## DesertWind (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

sonicdrink said:


> @_OMG WTF BRO_ there's a myth that pink nipples = pure or innocent. so if someone has had kids, or more sex, their nipples are darker. apparently in Japan it's in style to get them bleached if they happen to be brown, because they don't want to be seen as slutty. etc? lol.


My mom once told me that when I was a teenager as a way of scaring me into keeping my virginity. I've always had brown areolas but the nipples are pink. She said that my nips would turn brown if I lost my virginity. After 10 years without my V-card and a decent amount of sex in that time, they still look the same as always, pink nips surrounded by a ring of brown. Though I've never had kids so don't know how that will affect my color.


----------



## LilyPhem (Mar 27, 2013)

Um my nipples are my nipples.....seriously awesome, and pierced. 

It's a shame some people think they have to bleach them, that's pretty uncool. It doesn't matter how they look, just how awesome it feels when someone wraps their lips around them :wink:


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

My nipples are dark, because I'm black.


----------

